# Do you "hold it in" ?



## sopappy (Jan 7, 2017)

I recently read somewhere that it's unnecessary to suck in the vapor or smoke as deeply as you can and totally unnecessary to hold it in at all. It claimed it makes little to no difference in THC to the bloodstream and is actually harder on the lungs.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 8, 2017)

.

I treat Vapor and Smoke differently.

I "hold" my vapor hits but only for like a 2, maybe 3 count   :volcano vaporizer:
and I treat my smoke (anything combustion) "all but a cigarette" so maybe a half count. :bong: :ccc: etc

but I totally believe that holding any hit as long as you can is NOT a good plan (for your lungs)
:48:


----------



## sopappy (Jan 8, 2017)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> I treat Vapor and Smoke differently.
> 
> ...



I'm 62, very popular in my day to hold it in as long as you could. I heard about a 2 sec rule (sounds like your vape hit) few years back but I still find myself holding it in (hold habits die hard)


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 8, 2017)

sopappy said:


> I'm 62, very popular in my day to hold it in as long as you could. I heard about a 2 sec rule (sounds like your vape hit) few years back but I still find myself holding it in (hold habits die hard)


:yeahthat:


----------



## LungCooking (Apr 22, 2017)

dont need to hold it man, wont make any difference. I use a Herbalizer Vaporizer and i smoke normaly and no matter what i do i get the same high.. i wouldnt hold specially cause is hot, and dry air, this will irritate your lungs if not contribute for someting worst due to the high temperatures. 

i do hold like 2 seconds when i smoke a joint, but i prefer to play the release and catch smoke, i get more high, dont know why.. maybe is all psychological


----------



## sopappy (Apr 22, 2017)

LungCooking said:


> dont need to hold it man, wont make any difference. I use a Herbalizer Vaporizer and i smoke normaly and no matter what i do i get the same high.. i wouldnt hold specially cause is hot, and dry air, this will irritate your lungs if not contribute for someting worst due to the high temperatures.
> 
> i do hold like 2 seconds when i smoke a joint, but i prefer to play the release and catch smoke, i get more high, dont know why.. maybe is all psychological



I agree the heat is the culprit. I use a long hose and bought a little aluminum so-called cooling coil but does squat... I sometimes run the hose through a bucket of ice water... heat is the culprit fer sure

there's that repeating thing again... 63 yr old pothead doesn't remember at the end of a paragraph what he wrote at the beginning


----------



## LungCooking (Apr 22, 2017)

sopappy said:


> there's that repeating thing again... 63 yr old pothead doesn't remember at the end of a paragraph what he wrote at the beginning



sounds amazing ganja you smoke! hahahaha

im thinking to connect the hose from my vaporizer to a glass coil, that would do the trick to cool down the vape, if not sink the glass coil in ice then use it.

Ofc not to hold longer the vapor but so i can give more hits without drinking cold water.. i like to vape 390-420 F


----------



## sopappy (Apr 24, 2017)

LungCooking said:


> sounds amazing ganja you smoke! hahahaha
> 
> im thinking to connect the hose from my vaporizer to a glass coil, that would do the trick to cool down the vape, if not sink the glass coil in ice then use it.
> 
> Ofc not to hold longer the vapor but so i can give more hits without drinking cold water.. i like to vape 390-420 F




I go up as high as 440, I don't like to but I want to see a cloud.
I  keep the thing on too log too, probably burning off crap off the  heating element :-( I should try edibles but o patience for that

I forgot about my ice bag thing, kind of a pain but works great. have a long hose (that's what...) and lay it between two bags of ice.
the ice melts around the hose, wait... pic coming
I store this thing in the fridge, It becomes a block I can poke the hose through
much cooler, esp if you draw slowly
trying it now, very effective, not sure if the coil helps, even submersed in ice bucket, didn't do much, the bags work 

View attachment IMG_20170424_190732.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170424_175011.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2017)

Breath in...Breath out...:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2017)

I went to a seminar put on by an oncologist in town. The first thing he opened his talk with was, "you don't need to hold it in"  The audience gasp. lol It is a hard habit to break.


----------



## sopappy (Apr 30, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I went to a seminar put on by an oncologist in town. The first thing he opened his talk with was, "you don't need to hold it in"  The audience gasp. lol It is a hard habit to break.



ya, let's get the word out...  I wish I'd known this 40 years ago.... I can remember taking huge bottle tokes and holding 'til I burst.
If something made you laugh (and how hard was that?), it was hard on the throat too!


----------



## sopappy (Apr 30, 2017)

pcduck said:


> Breath in...Breath out...:bong:


lol at that one... I take that hose after 10 minutes 230C and slowly draw for a 20 count, exhale, repeat, exhale, repeat, and that's about .25 grams.

I use that long hose for cooling and collecting, that stuff is gold dripped on to some mediocre pot


----------



## LungCooking (May 10, 2017)

sopappy said:


> I forgot about my ice bag thing, kind of a pain but works great. have a long hose (that's what...) and lay it between two bags of ice.
> the ice melts around the hose, wait... pic coming
> I store this thing in the fridge, It becomes a block I can poke the hose through
> much cooler, esp if you draw slowly
> trying it now, very effective, not sure if the coil helps, even submersed in ice bucket, didn't do much, the bags work



I was thinking to use the Graham model to cool down the smoke


----------



## sopappy (May 10, 2017)

definitely cool.
where, pray tell, do you get those babies?


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I went to a seminar put on by an oncologist in town. The first thing he opened his talk with was, "you don't need to hold it in"  The audience gasp. lol It is a hard habit to break.



tyvm for your post,tho word-of-mouth i'd believe Rose. I always held to a 3 count at the most for flowers and barely breath in dabs cuz' they 'splode from me lungs...:rofl: :stoned:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2017)

LungCooking said:


> I was thinking to use the Graham model to cool down the smoke



I used one of these little dabber zoots and jayzus christie one hit and I was done with dabs for awhile and I consider myself quite the veteran smoker :joint:

p.s. I'd def endorse anyone of these glass units, they work well and get de job done if ya know whatta mean....:joint: :stoned::bolt:


----------



## Underworld (Jun 7, 2018)

sopappy said:


> I'm 62, very popular in my day to hold it in as long as you could. I heard about a 2 sec rule (sounds like your vape hit) few years back but I still find myself holding it in (hold habits die hard)


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes I remember in the 70s we would hold the smoke in until we almost passed out sometimes.  lol
The THC levels were not high back in the day and maybe we thought we got extra high from lack of oxygen from holding in our hits.  ha ha

My MMJ Doctor once told me THC absorbs very quickly in your lungs and there is no need to hold a hit longer than 5 seconds.

I


----------



## EugeneOregon (Jun 9, 2018)

I vape daily for severe symptoms which then are not severe . I generally vape nearly pure D9 THC because I have a process that refines crude to that point. Zero terpenes and such then.

I have found that a generally quick inhalation like I would take just before a dive into a pool gets the compound past the main irritation point mid chest and delivers the medicine deep. I hold it in briefly because the sensation is great for the inhalation portion. Then I have learned to exhale quickly and inhale a few times just as deeply after the hit to clear the lungs of aerosol. The light burn after thirty seconds is the feel of medicine tickling the nerves in the lungs as the med is absorbed kind of slow. Likely terpenes present penetrate that layer in the lung better and help this along faster but with pure it sets in slowly.

Deep breathing three or four breaths on its own triggers better blood flow and opens up the lungs irregardless of the vapor as well so there is a physical synergy effect too from deep breathing. Finally when vaping as much as I do I have learned to lift my tongue so the incoming vapor aerosol that I am inhaling first contact the underside of my tongue before entering my esophagus. The top of the tongue and mouth are not very sensitive to fairly high temps but the underside of the tongue is and will also cool the vapor of its own accord for the more sensitive parts of the throat further on.


----------



## Passionbilly (Jun 9, 2018)

I have been smoking for thousands of years, I think.
Bong smokers always said that joint smokers are wasting the weed.
I have to agree.  I do smoke both but a bong can get you high with less weed than a joint.
I used to down a large bowl in one, hold it for as long as I could and then let go.
I know I take in more when I do this because there is smoke coming out and it is much 
thinner than if I don't hold it.  
I also know that it is necessary to mix tobacco to the right proportion, you really do get higher if 
you get it right.
What's the point really though of spending oodles of cash and refining your grow if you don't do
the same when you smoke.  Blasphemy, that's what it is.

And if you don't believe then why read a book called the "Marijuana Bible "


----------



## EugeneOregon (Jun 9, 2018)

LungCooking said:


> I was thinking to use the Graham model to cool down the smoke


Great idea! Have you seen beer wort chillers? One of those held in an ice water bowl and draw though the vape or smoke through the chiller then instead of running cold water through it. Same as your idea above and not as cool but maybe cheaper? Good post.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2018)

My Doctor told me once that anytime you burn cannabis in a joint, bowl or bong you are wasting some THC.  When you burn cannabis some of the THC is vaporized before you can inhale it. 
He recommended a vaporizer for health and to maximize the amount of  THC I get from my cannabis,

I still like a bong or a joint.    

Blunts.... ugh   I actually like to taste my herb and hate the taste of tobacco.


----------



## Mr.Mystic (Jan 8, 2019)

Hold 3 seconds just the same as you do for medical inhaled sprays.Or not at all because yes the THC is all absorbed by the time you finish inhaling.The 3 seconds is the "just in case" method.
Either or


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2019)

I smoke a joint almost like a cigarette, I say almost because when you smoke a cig, you usually smoke the whole Thing, I only take a couple puffs at most of a joint...holding it in just makes me cough, so I don’t...


----------



## Aksarben (Mar 14, 2019)

LungCooking said:


> I was thinking to use the Graham model to cool down the smoke


Those things remind me of my lab ware at the winery. LOL


----------



## JimmyDozen (Jun 3, 2020)

2-3 seconds for me ... still rather take bong hits though nice triple perker


----------



## Aksarben (Jun 6, 2020)

I used to use a PAX3 and sold it to a neighbor and friend.  I now have a Storz & Bickel  Crafty+.  I got it for my birthday.  Nice little unit and draws a lot better than the PAX3 and I don't have to "pack" it tight like I did the PAX.  Temperature I have set it to for default is 382 F.  It came standard at 356F, with  a boost of around 383, so I jut configured it with the app to be a first burn at 382 and the boost at +12 deg F.   

I breathe straight down into my lungs and the Ice Cream Cake strain almost has a menthol cigarette feel to it.  So far I have tried Ice Cream Cake and Zkittlez.  Just got a gram of Night Terror OG at local dispensary to try, along with some GMO in a pre-roll to try in the Crafty+    Still have a LOT of weed to use up from 2019. 

I breathe in and hold it for about 2 seconds and out it comes smooth and steady.  I repeat 2 or 3 times more until I start to cough and quit.  I might come back in about 5 minutes to get 1 more hit, but most of the time by the 3rd hit and the coughing I'm pretty good.

Dry herb vaping is LOADS better (my opinion) than cartridge vaping, and I really  think there are different set of rules one should use for oil cartridge vaping over dry herb vaping.


----------



## tiredtony (Jun 6, 2020)

As long as possible was (and is) the only way for us English folk. ☢


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

I always smoke like a cigarette. For me, as soon as that bud smoke hits my lungs and is processed into the capillaries (like 5 seconds tops) I am feeling it. I am 40 and I've been smoking bud since I was 15. Never once did holding it in or choking on it ever make a difference. It's that first hit and the few that come after that set me straight. 

I hear stories of tolerance build up but for me personally, no matter how much I smoke or ingest I get the exact same high depending on the product and THC potency. I don't think I've smoked bud with a 24% THC content which is why I got some Bruce Banner seeds. I love that one hitter quitter shit...Lol.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 2, 2021)

sopappy said:


> I'm 62, very popular in my day to hold it in as long as you could. I heard about a 2 sec rule (sounds like your vape hit) few years back but I still find myself holding it in (hold habits die hard)


There's Lotsa conflicting advice on this. 
I'm 74 and tend to do the same. 
But I've read a good bit of the science and accept it's probably correct you don't need to hold it in etc. 
But as with most things in life - I really believe that doing what works for YOU is the right way. 
But I just smoke to get stoned and ain't fussy about taste, smell, etc etc.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

LungCooking said:


> sounds amazing ganja you smoke! hahahaha
> 
> im thinking to connect the hose from my vaporizer to a glass coil, that would do the trick to cool down the vape, if not sink the glass coil in ice then use it.
> 
> Ofc not to hold longer the vapor but so i can give more hits without drinking cold water.. i like to vape 390-420 F


You could always climb inside the fridge & smoke in there. Heat would be your friend then.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 26, 2021)

sopappy said:


> I'm 62, very popular in my day to hold it in as long as you could. I heard about a 2 sec rule (sounds like your vape hit) few years back but I still find myself holding it in (hold habits die hard)


I agree. 67 and old habits are hard 
to break.


----------



## ziggyross (Oct 28, 2021)

EugeneOregon said:


> I vape daily for severe symptoms which then are not severe . I generally vape nearly pure D9 THC because I have a process that refines crude to that point. Zero terpenes and such then.
> 
> I have found that a generally quick inhalation like I would take just before a dive into a pool gets the compound past the main irritation point mid chest and delivers the medicine deep. I hold it in briefly because the sensation is great for the inhalation portion. Then I have learned to exhale quickly and inhale a few times just as deeply after the hit to clear the lungs of aerosol. The light burn after thirty seconds is the feel of medicine tickling the nerves in the lungs as the med is absorbed kind of slow. Likely terpenes present penetrate that layer in the lung better and help this along faster but with pure it sets in slowly.
> 
> Deep breathing three or four breaths on its own triggers better blood flow and opens up the lungs irregardless of the vapor as well so there is a physical synergy effect too from deep breathing. Finally when vaping as much as I do I have learned to lift my tongue so the incoming vapor aerosol that I am inhaling first contact the underside of my tongue before entering my esophagus. The top of the tongue and mouth are not very sensitive to fairly high temps but the underside of the tongue is and will also cool the vapor of its own accord for the more sensitive parts of the throat further on.


Tell us about this refining process.


----------



## bombtombadil (Feb 17, 2022)

I hold my smoke way too long, an old habit. To be honest, I'm not quite sure if I'm high or oxygen deprived half the time...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2022)

Nope. My lungs no likey. Take a hit and let it go.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 18, 2022)

Maybe hold it in for an extra second or two. Especially that tasty  GG from the new jar


----------



## rubrown (Mar 6, 2022)

sopappy said:


> I'm 62, very popular in my day to hold it in as long as you could. I heard about a 2 sec rule (sounds like your vape hit) few years back but I still find myself holding it in (hold habits die hard)


I'm 69, it's a force of habit to hold, but it's too hot, in and out is it. If this stuff was really 80% etc. I would be on the couch just like 50 years ago after smoking Turkish Black Opiated Finger Hash. It's not as good somehow. In and Out...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2022)

No,,I didn't want to get her pregnant.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

I can hold it in all day until Im home on my own Throne


----------



## Bubba (Mar 6, 2022)

I was tearing back from Joplin, cutting through Appleton city, and I had to pooo like nobody's business.

With sweaty forehead I blasted past the turnoff,  loaded with fastfood joints with bathrooms, because I, I say I could hold it at touching cotton stage all the way home!

Trotting from car and opening door, a gigantic gas ball was at full swell and I elected to release about 800, 000 cubic feet of pooo gas, when unexpectedly a explosive shiet rocket came....oh. You guys are talking about holding weed in. How embarrassing.
 That toilet threw me off 

No I don't hold weed in, don't care if it wasteful except very tip top best stuff. Joints, pipes, all glass except one 70's style long skinny with tiny brass bowl hash/ opium pipe.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2022)

Don’t Hold Your Breath.
					

You\'re not going to get any higher.The THC in marijuana only takes a few seconds to absorb into your system. Holding the smoke in will only make you cough more and a have harder time breathing.When ma




					www.algonquincollege.com
				



.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2022)

Debunking The Myth Of Holding A Hit Of Marijuana - RQS Blog
					

Will holding a hit increase how high you get? We look into what exactly is happening when you hold in cannabis smoke.




					www.royalqueenseeds.com


----------

